# please help to understand disk crasches

## Zubziro

Hi

I recently started to get this in my logs:

```

hdb: status error: status=0x00 { }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x35

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x00 { }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x35

hdb: status error: status=0x00 { }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x35

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: lost interrupt

hdb: task_no_data_intr: status=0x00 { }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x10

hdb: DMA disabled

ide0: reset: success

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 73586143 ns)

hdb: status error: status=0x0d { DataRequest CorrectedError Error }

hdb: status error: error=0x0d { DriveStatusError AddrMarkNotFound }, LBAsect=0, sector=967020495

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x29

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x00 { }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x29

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: task_no_data_intr: status=0x20 { DeviceFault }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x10

ide0: reset: success

hdb: status error: status=0x00 { }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x10

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: lost interrupt

hdb: task_pio_intr: status=0x21 { DeviceFault Error }

hdb: task_pio_intr: error=0x21 { AddrMarkNotFound }, LBAsect=0, sector=967020495

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0x24

ide0: reset: success

```

smartctl --all /dev/hdb shows:

```

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 family

Device Model:     ST3500630A

Serial Number:    9QG3SADV

Firmware Version: 3.AAF

User Capacity:    500 107 862 016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Tue Mar 23 21:14:27 2010 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 163) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   118   093   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       197435723

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   097   093   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       127

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   088   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       720651338

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   078   078   000    Old_age   Always       -       19945

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       94

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   061   050   045    Old_age   Always       -       39 (Lifetime Min/Max 39/40)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   039   050   000    Old_age   Always       -       39 (0 13 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   077   060   000    Old_age   Always       -       115710068

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     19888         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Can anyone please tell is it problem with the disk ? should I replace it ? 

Or coul'd it be related to something else ?

Thanks !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zubziro,

Try disconnecting and reconnecting the data cable, or a new data cable.

The SMART data looks OK.  The disk has passed its tests and has no blocks pending reallocation.

You could try running the read only diagnostic tests.

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *Zubziro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hdb: DMA disabled
> 
> ide0: reset: success
> ...

 

Use pata and sata drivers with SCSI Transports layer and SFF support instead of the old ide/atapi protocol. Your disks will then appear as /dev/sdx.

Anyway, you don't have bad sectors pending  :Wink: 

----------

## Zubziro

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Zubziro,
> 
> Try disconnecting and reconnecting the data cable, or a new data cable.
> 
> The SMART data looks OK.  The disk has passed its tests and has no blocks pending reallocation.
> ...

 

Thanks will try !

----------

## Zubziro

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

>  *Zubziro wrote:*   
> 
> hdb: DMA disabled
> 
> ide0: reset: success
> ...

 

Thanks will give it a try.

----------

